
Twitter’s new prototype app ‘twttr’ launches today - manuw
https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/11/twitters-new-prototype-app-twttr-launches-today/
======
arthurcolle
the name is a reference to the original name, cute

Also @jack's first tweet said something along the lines of "just setting up my
twttr"

edit: the truth

